# payment of amount over duty-free allowance



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola, For the first time, I am bringing with me to Mexico an item valued at more than the $300 duty-free amount (my new glass electric cooktop is $310.15) and I'd like to pay this amount ahead of time before landing and having to go through Customs in Cancun. The amount I need to pay 15% tax on is $10.15, not a lot of money but still I'd like to find out how the process works.

Not being a Spanish speaking person, I am having a hard time navigating my way through the Banco Nacional del Ejercito Fuerza Area y Armada S.N.C. and www.aduanas.gob.mx websites to prepay. If anyone has experience with this type of transaction, will you please share how you did it?

This forum is as close as I can get to a really helpful place to get answers to questions on how to tackle common problems that most of us face dealing with complying with the regulations of a foreign country.

Muchas Gracias!


----------

